# inferior epigastric artery



## MADDIE (Jan 17, 2012)

Not sure of codes for the following and would appreciate any input. Right femoral artery puncture, ultra flush catheter placed in the distal aorta and aortogram and pelvic angiogram obtained. Utilizing a guide wire with a glide catheter the left external iliac artery was selected. Multiple different views were obtained. The inferior epigastirc artery was then selected using a guidewire in combination with a glide catheter. This showed no extravasation. At this point the internal iliac artery was selected using a glide catheter and wire. Multiple views were taken. Again no extravasation was seen. I'm thinking the following codes: 36247, 36246, 75736/26 75736/26, 75710/26, 75625/26
Thanks for any help.


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 17, 2012)

36247 inferior epigastric
36246-59 for internal iliac
75736-26
75736-26-59 for epigrastic and iliac 
75710-26 I dont see angigo of the lower extremity documented
75625-26 aortogram


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 17, 2012)

MADDIE said:


> Not sure of codes for the following and would appreciate any input. Right femoral artery puncture, ultra flush catheter placed in the distal aorta and aortogram and pelvic angiogram obtained. Utilizing a guide wire with a glide catheter the left external iliac artery was selected. Multiple different views were obtained. The inferior epigastirc artery was then selected using a guidewire in combination with a glide catheter. This showed no extravasation. At this point the internal iliac artery was selected using a glide catheter and wire. Multiple views were taken. Again no extravasation was seen. I'm thinking the following codes: 36247, 36246, 75736/26 75736/26, 75710/26, 75625/26
> Thanks for any help.



36247 for inferior epigastric
36248 for internal iliac
75710 for the external iliac angiogram (if it was diagnostic and not roadmapping) 
75736 for inferior epigastric angio 
75736 for internal iliac angio
I wouldn't code for aortagram based on the documentation you provided because the catheter was in the distal aorta so a full and complete aortogram would not have been done.  If the "pelvic angiogram" was a diagnostic bilateral ileofemoral study, then code that 75710 and code 75774 for the external iliac angio (instead of as above).  If no findings documented and it was only roadmapping, do not code.


----------

